# Trailer towing . . .  4 wheel drive on or off ??



## wonkey_donkey (1 February 2010)

When towing a trailer do you have your 4 wheel drive setting on the whole time or just when towing over mud etc ??

And which option is the correct one


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 February 2010)

i have a hilux with selectable 4x4, you should only use it if you need to because 2x4 isnt working.eg, in snow, mud etc.  if you drive in 4x4 for any length of time on a normal road you risk causing damage (windup)


----------



## geronimostilton (1 February 2010)

I use the same as I would without a trailer, I only use 4wd when conditions warrant it - snow, mud etc.


----------



## ester (1 February 2010)

ditto muddy fields = 4wd the rest of the time just 2wd


----------



## Baileyhoss (1 February 2010)

My Sorento is tiptronic or techtronic or something which means it decides when it needs 4x4.  I only need to select low range if reversing the trailer or towing in muddy fields.


however with my shogun, i generally towed in 2 wd on good roads, 4wd if very wet or poor road conditions.  4wd entering 'dry' grass fields.  low range for muddy fields/mud/reversing trailer.


----------



## _daisy_ (1 February 2010)

i rarely use the 4 wheel drive or diff on mine. most conditions its fine in normal road use/2 wheel drive


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (1 February 2010)

4WD only when towing over uneven, slippery or heavy going ground. If you read your car's handbook, you will probably find it advises drivers NOT to drive on ordinary tarmac in 4WD. It can (very expensively!) eventually damage the drive mechanism. If you have a mechanically minded friend they could explain the why's and wherefore's of this if you're interested but the simplest thing is to remember NOT to drive on ordinary tarmac in 4WD x


----------



## HBII (1 February 2010)

Usually 4 wheel drive off unless it is muddy, slippy ...


----------



## Baileyhoss (1 February 2010)

re' wind up, that would only happen if you are using diff lock, which you shouldn't use unless you are stuck.  Normal high range 4wd wouldn't do your car any harm at all, it's just unnecessary, and adds a little more fuel consumption, that's all.


----------



## Hippona (1 February 2010)

What are you driving?

Discos are permanent 4wd- but you can lock your diff and change to low-range....I usually use just my normal 4wd without the diff locked....in high range.

Unless I get stuck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - in which case I change to low-range.


----------



## Mike007 (1 February 2010)

Please treat Bailyhoss,s advice with caution .It only applies to certain vehicles. Other vehicles would be severely damaged.Consult your handbook.


----------



## marmalade76 (1 February 2010)

I have a Disco, which is perminant 4WD. I do find it helpful to use low range for reversing and hitching up.

I have had an Isuzu trooper and only used 4WD for driving on wet fields.


----------



## millitiger (1 February 2010)

we only use 4WD if car is struggling on wet ground etc.

never use it on roads- i'm not sure why you would if you have the option to turn it off?


----------



## Broodle (1 February 2010)

Other posts have mentioned the diff locks, but I just wanted to clarify why it is important that you only engage the diff locks when the ground is slippery (gravel, ice, mud etc).  In some cars the diff locks will automatically be engaged when you move into 4wd mode, and with others they won't - so it is absolutely essential that you read your handbook to find out how your car's 4wd system works.

Very basically speaking, the diff locks lock the axles so that the left and right wheels each rotate at the same speed.  The advantage of this is that when conditions are slippery if, for example, only the left wheel has traction then the right wheel will turn as well, even if it has no traction at all.  So, diff locks are useful when your wheels are slipping...   When you are driving in normal on-road conditions you most definitely don't want the diff locks on because when you go around a corner the wheel on the outside of the bend will not be able to go faster to 'keep up with' the wheel on the inside, and will be forced to slip along the tarmac instead - que very worn tyres and a whole host of possible mechanical problems.  This is also why it is generally not a good idea to make very tight turns when the diff locks are engaged, whatever road surface you are on.

I know you didn't ask specifically about this, but it's soo important I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## SpruceRI (1 February 2010)

I've got a Fourtrak and my Dad explained to me why I should never drive it on the road in 4WD - exactly as Mrs_H has said above.  It has automatic diff locks in 4WD mode.

4WD on ice and snow on the road is fine, or on wet mud / slippery gravel if you're getting stuck in 2WD.  Don't use it for any other reason.

Find out if your car model has a forum you can join on the web.  I've joined the Daihatsu one and its been very useful


----------



## LMuirEDT (1 February 2010)

Mike007, what do you mean ab out Baileyhoss advice?  Just curious as I have a Sorento and not sure which bit of her advice u r cautioning.  Don't wonna go and mess up my car!


----------



## Chunkie (1 February 2010)

I have a Grand Vitara with selectable 4WD which I have used twice to pull the trailer out of a show ground.

I have never used it at any other time - even with the snow and ice we had recently, it didn't really warrant it.

As other have said though - read your handbook.  Mine states that the car should never be driven in 4WD on dry tarmac roads and shouldn't ever go over 30mph in 4WD.


----------



## Mike007 (1 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Mike007, what do you mean ab out Baileyhoss advice?  Just curious as I have a Sorento and not sure which bit of her advice u r cautioning.  Don't wonna go and mess up my car! 

[/ QUOTE ]Its a bit technical, and vehicle transmision designs vary.when someone talks about diff locks, this can be very misleading. Because there are inter axle diff locks and cross axle diff locks.Some four wheel drives have a diff at the gearbox to split the drive betwean front and back.This gives permanent 4wd . This diff can sometimes be locked to reduce slip. Cross axle locks lock both wheels on one axle together. It is vital to follow the manufacturers instructions because what you can safely do to one vehicle may absolutely kill another.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (1 February 2010)

Our TD5 disco is in permanent 4WD, would only use the lower range for muddy conditions, never for towing with .


----------



## star (1 February 2010)

my car has an automatic diff lock in 4WD mode which means should never use it on tarmac.  I had real issues with this when it was slippery though as pulling out of my yard uphill required 4WD but then straight onto gritted solid, non-slippery tarmac main road.  It didn't half make some horrific noises!  I had to go round the corner as wide as possible as slow as possible to allow outside wheel to slide across the tarmac, but it was crunching and grinding and then I was nearly getting run over by traffic doing 40-50mph on the main road - bit scary!

I only ever use 4WD while towing if off road in a muddy field.


----------



## LMuirEDT (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Mike007, what do you mean ab out Baileyhoss advice?  Just curious as I have a Sorento and not sure which bit of her advice u r cautioning.  Don't wonna go and mess up my car! 

[/ QUOTE ]Its a bit technical, and vehicle transmision designs vary.when someone talks about diff locks, this can be very misleading. Because there are inter axle diff locks and cross axle diff locks.Some four wheel drives have a diff at the gearbox to split the drive betwean front and back.This gives permanent 4wd . This diff can sometimes be locked to reduce slip. Cross axle locks lock both wheels on one axle together. It is vital to follow the manufacturers instructions because what you can safely do to one vehicle may absolutely kill another. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK that was lost on me but I think I get the jist!  So you were basically doing a general 'caution' not a Kia specific caution?  Just checking... LOL


----------



## Baileyhoss (2 February 2010)

LMuirEDT.  Mike was referring to my advice re selectable 4x4.  My shogun had 2high range, 4hr, 4low range with centre diff &amp; selectable rear diff lock.  It was absolutely fine to drive in 4hr as no diff locks were engaged.  

Your sorento if it's like mine will only have a knob to the right of the steering wheel where you can select low range, rather than a second gear stick. So you can't choose to drive in 4wd or 2wd.  Low range has a limited slip diff on it i think.  so should only drive slowly on surface with 'give'.


----------

